# Midwife in uk



## Lissybaker (Mar 14, 2016)

Hey guys, 
Apologies for posting a question that has probably been posted a million times, however after hours of searching I still cannot find the correct answer lol. I'm currently 28 and a bsc (hons) midwife in uk. My husband and I are looking to relocate to Spain or canaries with our children. From what I have understood my midwifery degree can be translated in Spanish. Although I have heard it's hard to do, The main problem is although we can speak some Spanish it is High school level not fluent. (Although we are enrolling in more lessons asap). Are there any clinics that are likely to employ me without fluent Spanish. I'm not 100% set on staying in midwifery would be happy even as a care assistant. Hubby is a bar manager currently, and keen to do bar work. We just need to make enough to live and rent lol. Separate question now, where can I find long term rents for canaries, Costa del sol and Benidorm areas. As can only seem to find holiday rentals. Thanks for reading my post. This will be the hardest move of my life. But looking forward to the challenge to make a better life for our children, xx


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Spanish property for rent in Spain properties for rent Spain real estate for rentals.

Don't give up on your degree, we invested a lot of money in you.

At the moment hundreds of Spanish nurses are moving to the UK because there are no jobs for them in Spain

Meet the Spanish nurses desperate for a job in the NHS | Society | The Guardian. From what I've read here on this forum care work is hard to find and the pay is far lower than a UK HCA.

To move to Spain these days I think you have to show an income of @ £600 a month per family member so you, hubby and two children need to show £2400 a month income and access to private medical care when you get there or have a contracted job offer which you won't have given the 'glut' of Spanish nurses.

What does your husband do? Does he have a skill thats in demand in Spain?


----------



## Lissybaker (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi thanks for the links. Hubby is currently a bar manager. And has been in sales management to. Will have a look at the info now. Thanks


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

To be able to use any qualifications here in Spain, you would have to have them 'homologated,' it isn't just a straightforward wave it under their noses. For a start you would have to have them *officially* translated and they would have to be passed by the relevant authorities.


----------



## Lissybaker (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi yeah that's right and from what in aware this takes roughly 18m and lots of back
And forth from nmc and Spanish solicitors


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Lissy, your husband has no 'needed' skills, neither of you speak much Spanish...If I were you I'd be looking at an English speaking country like Australia or New Zealand. Over the years I lost a few of my nursing team to those countries and those I'm still in contact with are living a good life out there.

Why on earth you want to go and live hand to mouth in Spain is beyond me...put your thinking cap on...think long and hard...Take your children to a country where they will easily fit in and where you all have a good long term future.


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

bob_bob said:


> Lissy, your husband has no 'needed' skills, neither of you speak much Spanish...If I were you I'd be looking at an English speaking country like Australia or New Zealand. Over the years I lost a few of my nursing team to those countries and those I'm still in contact with are living a good life out there.
> 
> Why on earth you want to go and live hand to mouth in Spain is beyond me...put your thinking cap on...think long and hard...Take your children to a country where they will easily fit in and where you all have a good long term future.


I agree. If I had my time over again, I would never have returned to the UK from Australia - ooh hindsight is a wonderful thing.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Gazeebo said:


> I agree. If I had my time over again, I would never have returned to the UK from Australia - ooh hindsight is a wonderful thing.


Umph, I tried to emigrate to Aussieland, but the dastards wouldn't let me in


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

It might be worth having a look in Gibraltar. You could still live in Spain...


----------



## lee25767 (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi, did you make the move?


----------

